# Our Jimmy Rogers struck and killed



## shirt (Nov 13, 2001)

Our local newspaper is too incompetent to write about this story, but I want the racing community to know about it now.

Jimmy Rogers, a member of our race team Sierra Express, was struck and killed yesterday training in Nevada County. Jimmy co-founded the Tour of Nevada City, most recently won by Lance Armstrong. One year long ago Jimmy won the race as well.

Jimmy was hands-down the sweetest, friendliest guy on our team. How he could be so fast with so little ego is instructional. We would pass each other often on our solo training rides, and one of us would always circle around and ride an extra half hour or two with the other. He was a "safe" trainer, always over as far to the right as possible, always wearing a helmet, always looking for a way to let cars get by quickly and safely.

His son and my son go to a small, charter high school together. Just last week we were waiting for our kids to come out. Jimmy had brought his dog in and was showing me all the tricks she'd learned. The love in his eyes for his dog was clear. The man was truly a gentle soul.

But he was a destroyer on the bike.

I'll post a link to the news article when our local paper can be bothered to write it up.

Godspeed, Jimmy.

/Peter Krogh

The paper finally got around to writing up a story: http://www.theunion.com/article/20100201/BREAKINGNEWS/100209997/1066&ParentProfile=1053


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Terrible news and a real tragedy. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## shirt (Nov 13, 2001)

*The man*

kitted-up and ready for 2010










And here's an actual action shot racing at Boca Reservoir last season


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

According to the article, he was climbing on the "right side of the shoulder" on a steep hill, and fault has not been determined. Yup, sounds like a clear case of cycling negligence again. Condolences to all, a terrible loss to the cycling community.


----------



## shirt (Nov 13, 2001)

Our local paper is already posting people's comments about this tragedy, including ones that don't blame the driver at all. E.g., she must have seen oncoming traffic and chose to hit the cyclist instead. It's his own fault. That kind of thing.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

Give the CHP time to investigate the collision. They don't jump to conclusions, like the commenter's on the newspaper web-site. There is a standard form for release of info to the newspaper and media, so NO, the officer isn't trying to hide the drivers info, he probably just didn't have it yet.

Once the investigation is completed, the info should be available. We ride too, so we investigate and determine what happened in the collision.

Definitely sucks to lose another rider from some stupid cager that didn't want to give the rider enough room, no matter who's at fault!


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I read that article this morning on our local newspaper.

http://auburnjournal.com/detail/14093.html

That link did not work. click on Auburn Journal on top of page, then "fallen cyclist".

A tragedy. After something like this happens a bunch of hate mail comes out saying cyclist do not belong on the road. I'm sure someone will say the cyclist was at fault.

The article said the driver was doing 30MPH in a 45MPH and did not see the cyclist. What was she doing that diverted her attention? And why was doing 30MPH in a 45MPH zone. First thing that comes to my mind is talking on her cell phone.

Sad, sounds like he was a great guy.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

Dinosaur said:


> I read that article this morning on our local newspaper.
> 
> http://auburnjournal.com/detail/14093.html
> 
> ...


I handled an accident once. Bright sunny day, lady driving a van, so no visual obstruction to the front. She made a left turn and hit a BIG YELLOW crown school-bus head-on. Her excuse....she didn't see it!
Same things with motorcycles, the brain just doesn't comprehend that they are there. HUA is how we classify it.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Sent you a PM*



HIPCHIP said:


> I handled an accident once. Bright sunny day, lady driving a van, so no visual obstruction to the front. She made a left turn and hit a BIG YELLOW crown school-bus head-on. Her excuse....she didn't see it!
> Same things with motorcycles, the brain just doesn't comprehend that they are there. HUA is how we classify it.


Sent you a private message.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Very sad news. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## shirt (Nov 13, 2001)

*Memorial*

Our team's setup a memorial to Jimmy here: http://www.sierraexpressteam.org/Jimmy.htm


----------

